# Photoshop Bild als HP-Hintergrund



## teamep (27. Juli 2004)

hi leute.

Habe ein Problem: Und zwar habe ich eine HP-Hintergrund mit Photoshop gemacht.








Jetzt komt das Problem. Wenn ich jetzt bei Dreamweaver oder Frontpage einen Text im grauen Hintergrund eingeben will, werde ja ja logischerweis nach oben oder unten geschickt, das es sich ja um ein bild handelt. Ich möchte dies aber gerne als HP nehmen. 

Ich habe nicht soviel Ahnung davon. Die buttons habe ich schon mit ImageReady und per Imagemap zum anklicken gemacht. Das mit dem Text is aber ein Problem , dass ich nicht alleine lösen kann.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ohne gleich blödel antworten zu schreiben, wie z.b.: Kauf dir einfach ne Homepage.....

MfG

Dennis


----------



## SilentWarrior (27. Juli 2004)

Ich kapier ehrlich gesagt grad nicht, was du meinst. Was wird nach oben und unten geschickt? Das Bild?



Mal eine Frage an alle: Wenn ich diese URL:

http://http://mach-3-turbo.freehost.ag/Kopie(2)vonhpKopie.jpg

eingebe, komme ich zur Microsoft-Website, und das im Firefox. Ist das ne kleine Verarschung der Entwickler oder woran liegt das?


----------



## teamep (27. Juli 2004)

1. mit der addresse kappier ich nicht warum hier das bild nciht ist.
habe es hochgeldaden und die url dann richtig in den img kopiert. 

2. meine mit hoch- und runtergeschickt, dass das einfügen von texten nur über oder unter dem bild geht aber nciht im bild.


----------



## teamep (28. Juli 2004)

hallo leute was los? kann mir den keine helfen?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (28. Juli 2004)

Hi,

1. Dein Bild will sich nicht verlinken lassen, weil das der Hoster anscheinend nicht zulässt.

2. Natürlich kanns Du nicht ohne Weiteres auf ein Bild schreiben. Lösung: Entweder das Bild als Hintergrund definieren oder ein Layer (DIV) über dem Bild erstellen, in das die Schrift kommt.

Die Suche im Forum (nach Layer, DIV, Layout Slicen, Tabellen, Hintergrund etc.) wird Dir sicher ein wenig weiterhelfen. Ebenso http://www.selfhtml.org

Gruß


----------



## fluessig (28. Juli 2004)

Bei selfhtml solltest du mal nach dem Stichpunkt "Wasserzeichen bei Tabellen" suchen.
Die Bezeichnung deiner Bilddatei ist ungünstig gewählt. Mach einen Dateinamen der nur Kleinbuchstaben enthält und keine Klammern. Die Klammern sind weniger das Problem, aber bei manchen Hostern werden Bilder nur angezeigt, wenn alles klein geschrieben ist. Dies gilt auch für die Endung.


----------

